# PC Second Handshop



## defc0n1 (3. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal allen hier eine gute Adresse für den Kauf von Conputern, Hardware,Zubehör etc. aus zweiter Hand geben.
Ich habe mit dieser Firma tolle Erfahrungen gemacht, die Ware ist topp und manchmal findet man da sogar richtige Schätze.
https://www.recycle-it.de/


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. April 2007)

Danke für die Adresse zu dem Shop... werde da mal nen bisschen stöbern


----------

